# Isb Cube Swap



## barls (7/12/09)

ok guys croz and i were talking and it seemed like a good idea at the time.
what we were thinking that we could all get together and each bring a 20L cube that we have filled with what ever wort you have brewed at the time and can spare, put a number on each then pick out of a hat and see what one you end up with.
whos in? there is no limit at the moment
1. barls
2. Croz


----------



## Muggus (7/12/09)

barls said:


> ok guys croz and i were talking and it *seemed like a good idea at the time.*


Ahhh yes, those famous last words...



But luckily this sounds like a pretty good idea, count me in.  
1. barls
2. Croz
3. Muggus


----------



## barls (7/12/09)

exactly whats the worst that happens!!!


----------



## redbeard (7/12/09)

1. barls
2. Croz
3. Muggus 
4. redb

early or late jan ?
how many - 1st 12 or just a end date ?


----------



## barls (8/12/09)

late jan so people can get their acts together. just an end date i think.


----------



## barls (8/12/09)

bump for the late crowd. willing to take other brewers as well so long as Sydney and willing to turn up on the day.


----------



## Stuster (8/12/09)

Can't decide if I want to join in but will just bump it for the fun.


----------



## Pollux (8/12/09)

I'm tempted.......


----------



## crozdog (9/12/09)

I'm in - but you already new that!! :lol:


----------



## barls (9/12/09)

of course croz.
come on stu you know you want to do it.


----------



## BjornJ (9/12/09)

Guys,
I would like to come along for a beer and a chat  


But brewing a single cube is my max capasity, and it takes me 4-5 hours on the brew day.
There's only one or max two of those in a month with everything else, so I really have fun tinkering with the recipe and hmm'ing and aahh'ing about what to add, what yeast, what water additives, etc.
When I eventually get to brew the darn thing, I couldn't stand to have to give it up!

Right now I have a litre erlenmeyer flask boiling starter wort, ramping up for trying Dr Smurto's Golden Ale on the weekend. Got the beersmith file from the Doc himself. Got the grains today. Dave lent me a small fermenter to see if two will fit in my fridge (they do, woohoo) so have picked out a WLP001 slant and a CPA recultured yeast from the fridge.
(what temperature will fit both yeasts, is WLP001 actually similar enough to US-05 to take 16-17 degrees like what BribieG does, will that temp fit the coopers, should I drop the caramalt to try to get a lower FG, I only have one stir plate for 2 starters, ...)

To me a brew lasts a week at least, and when ready to ferment I can't just give it up and get someone else's , if you know what I mean..

So maybe you guys can swap cubes and I'll have a beer?
Or I'll bring my cube and you will pretend to look at it and then I'll carry the same cube back, hehe..

I know I would probably benefit from swapping cubes with someone who has a better grasp on things, but I'm not quite ready to adopt away one yet.

Hmmm..reading that back just now makes it sound like I have an strange relationship with my unfermented brainchild, sorry wort.. 


Anyway, wouldn't mind coming along for a beer!
(as long as no one touches my precious cube)

 

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Stuster (9/12/09)

Sounds very reasonable, Bjorn.

Ok, I'm in.

1. barls
2. Croz
3. Muggus
4. redbeard
5. Stuster


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/12/09)

barls said:


> bump for the late crowd. willing to take other brewers as well so long as Sydney and willing to turn up on the day.




Yer, like I'd bring a cube along, draw the short straw and take home Barls' latest lychee and tangerine fruit concoction !

Won't put my name down unless I can get to the event. Will keep an eye on the date you guys plan to swap and if around, will tell you then. In Sydney a few times over January for cricket & Australia Day, so never say never.


----------



## mikem108 (10/12/09)

Not sure if I'll have an opportunity to brew in time for a jan cut off, will let you know if its possible


----------



## Josh (10/12/09)

I'd be up for it. But unless I could go and bring a bottle or two from Belgium with me, I wouldn't wanna put my hand up. Got a few things on in January, so once the date is announced, I'll be in a better position to say yes or no.


----------



## barls (11/12/09)

is early feb better then??


----------



## redbeard (11/12/09)

f*ck it, lets have another brew day mid / late jan instead. then we will have to beat them off with sticks ...


----------



## crozdog (12/12/09)

Late Jan / early feb work for me.

happy to host another brew day


----------



## barls (12/12/09)

ok im still looking for the dark belgian recipe we were talking about.


----------



## barls (14/12/09)

bump for more


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (14/12/09)

Definitely considering it date depending. I like that there is no bottling involved :beer: . Should the wort come with the appropriate yeast? And I don't have any cubes, where to get? Never needed them before.


----------



## barls (14/12/09)

ive got a couple of spares floating around, and should be getting more in feb or so.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (14/12/09)

WeaselEstateBrewery said:


> And I don't have any cubes, where to get? Never needed them before.



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=415402


----------



## barls (14/12/09)

ok so lets set some things down for this.
do we want 20L or 15s?
also hows last weekend in jan sound for people?
do we want an appropriate yeast sample for the style of beer?
and shall we put a restriction on the og of the wort?


----------



## Muggus (14/12/09)

barls said:


> do we want an appropriate yeast sample for the style of beer?
> and shall we put a restriction on the og of the wort?


I think people should have 'suggested additions' to their cubes, like yeast, hops and any other things that might be worth adding to it.
If I were to make something like an APA, i'd recommend some sort of dry hop addition so they get the best out of the brew, or if it were a Belgian-style base, possibly recommend a characterful yeast and sugar additions.


----------



## crozdog (15/12/09)

Muggus said:


> I think people should have 'suggested additions' to their cubes, like yeast, hops and any other things that might be worth adding to it.



not taking the p!ss, but why?? After all it could make for some interesting output!! B) you could end up with a belgian APA? or an english vienna? how about a steam bock!h34r:

rules, what rules?? :beer: 

end of jan sounds good, as does early feb.


----------



## Muggus (16/12/09)

crozdog said:


> not taking the p!ss, but why?? After all it could make for some interesting output!! B) you could end up with a belgian APA? or an english vienna? how about a steam bock!h34r:


Yeah, good point.
Are you implying we should basically just show up with a cube of wort that could potentially contain pretty much anything?


----------



## crozdog (16/12/09)

Muggus said:


> Yeah, good point.
> Are you implying we should basically just show up with a cube of wort that could potentially contain pretty much anything?



don't see why not....as long as you can say what it is or was intended to be, I can't see an issue..... it might even contain chinese hops  

It wouldn't be fair if you brought a cube of tripple and ended up with a mild.... so the suggestion to restrict the OG is valid. 

how about 1.045 - 1.060? fair range of brews in that......

what's everyone else think?


----------



## RetsamHsam (16/12/09)

barls said:


> ok so lets set some things down for this.
> do we want 20L or 15s?
> also hows last weekend in jan sound for people?



I only have 15L cubes so if you guys end up going with 15's and the swap day is early feb I will be in on this..

(I guess I could also brew a higher gravity brew designed to be diluted to 20L.. Would this be frowned upon?)


----------



## Josh (16/12/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I only have 15L cubes so if you guys end up going with 15's and the swap day is early feb I will be in on this..
> 
> (I guess I could also brew a higher gravity brew designed to be diluted to 20L.. Would this be frowned upon?)


I could loan you a 20L.


----------



## barls (17/12/09)

ok so we shall limit it to between those ogs if everyone is happy.
how about the last week in jan for the swap.


----------



## barls (28/12/09)

ok just a bump any more?
also last weekend in jan at my place?


----------



## Josh (29/12/09)

barls said:


> ok just a bump any more?
> also last weekend in jan at my place?


Saturday 30th is good for me.


----------



## barls (2/1/10)

ok since no one else wants to say anything the 30th it is. if you cant make it you can drop off to me at an appropriate time. anyone who doesnt have my address pm me.
ill fire up the smoker on the day as well


----------



## barls (8/1/10)

so how many are attending?


----------



## Muggus (8/1/10)

I'm backing out.
Got two weddings on in the last two weeks of Jan, it's gonna be hectic.


----------



## barls (8/1/10)

come surely u have time 4 this


----------



## Uncle Fester (8/1/10)

I know I'm late, but If anyone from Canberra is thinking of having a go, I will join in. Can't make it to Sydney in the immediate future, but if anyone else local is going I'm happy to tag along.


However, If this concept is a winner and we go again, I will be in for sure. 


Note to self: Check the AHB website more frequently.


BTW, personally think its an awesome concept - Xmas swap on roids. h34r: 


Fester Out.


----------



## Josh (9/1/10)

So I was informed last week (apparently I already knew) that I am attending a wedding on the 30th. It's not until the afternoon so I can drop the cube off either earlier on the 30th or before the date.

I'd still be in if it goes ahead, just can't attend on the day.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/1/10)

Uncle Fester said:


> I know I'm late, but If anyone from Canberra is thinking of having a go, I will join in. Can't make it to Sydney in the immediate future, but if anyone else local is going I'm happy to tag along.
> 
> 
> However, If this concept is a winner and we go again, I will be in for sure.
> ...





Commit yourself to this UF and I'll pick you up and take you. Barls is a weirdo and needs to be handled carefully - a handful of raspberries and a lychee or two calms him down. We'll stay overnight and head back Sunday. You in? Put me down for a cube of germanic malt beer of some sort.


----------



## redbeard (9/1/10)

are you asking for a weizen mango Fatz ?


----------



## floppinab (10/1/10)

Reckon I'll be there barlsy. Not sure if I'll have a cube but with a few clear weeks/ends coming up I should be able to I would've thought.


----------



## barls (15/1/10)

bump anyone else in or are we at the max number happening?
1. barls
2. Croz
3. Muggus
4. redbeard
5. Stuster
6. fatz
7. josh???
8. retsham???
9. wesselestate???
10. uncle fester???
11. floppinab????

did i miss anyone? did i add anyone that isnt involved???
cheers barls


----------



## Josh (15/1/10)

I'm in. Will drop my cube off either earlier in the week or Saturday morning pending wedding preparations.

1. barls
2. Croz
3. Muggus
4. redbeard
5. Stuster
6. fatz
7. Josh
8. retsham???
9. wesselestate???
10. uncle fester???
11. floppinab????


----------



## Muggus (16/1/10)

1. barls
2. Croz
3. 
4. redbeard
5. Stuster
6. fatz
7. Josh
8. retsham???
9. wesselestate???
10. uncle fester???
11. floppinab???? 

I'm out. Hectically busy, barely enough time to breath yet alone brew, additional whinging and whining, etc...


----------



## barls (23/1/10)

1. barls
2. Croz
3. redbeard
4. Stuster
5. fatz
6. Josh
7. retsham???
8. wesselestate???
9. uncle fester???
10. floppinab???? 
anyone else, also shall we run the food as per a normal isb meeting ie everyone bring some meat and we will just chuck it on the bbq.
ill be smoking some sausages maybe even a steak if someone wants one.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/1/10)

redbeard said:


> are you asking for a weizen mango Fatz ?




no, but be my luck though! :lol: Though a weizen or a dunkelweizen would be accepted with open arms!

Now, this is for THIS weekend, isn't it! At Barls. Okay, I'll crash overnight if that's okay Barls - airbed in the back of the car is fine. I'll bring some meat too. Have sent Uncle Fester a PM, we'll seen how he goes. Have just put down a cube of malty goodness, the first for 2010. I might squeeze another one in before the weekend.


----------



## barls (25/1/10)

yeah its this weekend, ive got that raspberry wheat you liked on tap especially for you


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/1/10)

barls said:


> yeah its this weekend, ive got that raspberry wheat you liked on tap especially for you




Thanks Barls. Quoting from somewhere else here on AHB, "you can lead a horse to water, but it's a bugger to drown him". PM your address to me.


----------



## barls (28/1/10)

bump again for the reminder about this is happening this weekend.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/1/10)

barls said:


> bump again for the reminder about this is happening this weekend.




Haven't heard anything from Uncle Fester, so scratch him from the list of attendees. I aim to make it noon-ish depending on traffic.

A cube of German style dunkel on the way.


----------



## barls (29/1/10)

1. barls
2. Croz
3. redbeard
4. Stuster
5. fatz
6. Josh
7. retsham???
8. wesselestate???
9. floppinab???? 
heres the updated list to this stage.


----------



## floppinab (29/1/10)

No cube from me matey, ran out time last w/e. Will be along though with crozzy around 1pm.


----------



## barls (29/1/10)

1. barls
2. Croz
3. redbeard
4. Stuster
5. fatz
6. Josh
7. retsham???
8. wesselestate???
oh well you can pick up that braggot ive kept for you in the spare brew room


----------



## barls (31/1/10)

we ended up with 7 which wasnt too bad.
im looking forward to the cap that i scored.
how often should we do this peoples?


----------



## barls (31/1/10)

hey guys, what your thoughts on getting together and sharing and trying these beers.


----------



## Josh (31/1/10)

barls said:


> hey guys, what your thoughts on getting together and sharing and trying these beers.


I'd be very keen to do that.

How many are involved in the Special Case Swap? I guess we could take along a couple of bottles to that and try them. Even if you're not in the Special Case Swap you could come along to get together and drink and talk beer.


----------



## barls (31/1/10)

ill probably come along but not 100% sure


----------



## Josh (1/2/10)

As soon as my fruit salad pale ale is out of the fermenter, I'll be pitching Barls Wurtenburger Ale. On past offerings of this style, I'm looking forward to it.

Who wound up with my American Brown Ale?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/2/10)

Josh said:


> Who wound up with my American Brown Ale?



Can't remember! I got Croz's pale ale on US 05 as we speak. Thanks to Barls for hosting the show and the post show drinks, to all who brought food for me to consume and a bloody good afternoon of beer and bullshit. Would have been a better day if Barls had of put some music on.


----------



## Stuster (1/2/10)

Josh said:


> Who wound up with my American Brown Ale?



Me.  

Probably going to use some of the Denny Conn yeast on this one. Seems interesting from the recipe. Vienna and lots of C hops. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out. :chug:


----------



## RetsamHsam (5/2/10)

I put Craig's AAA in the fermenter last night, gravity came in at 1.035 :unsure: Have I ended up with the wrong cube Craig?


----------



## redbeard (5/2/10)

sorry Damian, I forgot about the OG suggestion and made it a mid strength 4%. Feel free to add 0.5 kg liquified sugar to bring it to 5.5% tonight. In fact I'll buy you a 1kg with my staff card discount </wink> 

The FG should be 1.010 with us05/us56.

cheers


----------



## barls (6/2/10)

Josh said:


> As soon as my fruit salad pale ale is out of the fermenter, I'll be pitching Barls Wurtenburger Ale. On past offerings of this style, I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Who wound up with my American Brown Ale?


i saw in another thread that you have pitched it, how did it smell mate?
ill be pitching rets cap once i get the dark mild out of the fridge and in to ether kegs or bottles.


----------



## Josh (7/2/10)

barls said:


> i saw in another thread that you have pitched it, how did it smell mate?
> ill be pitching rets cap once i get the dark mild out of the fridge and in to ether kegs or bottles.



Even though it was sweet, there was still a noticeable hop presence. Has dropped gravity a bit and is starting to get pretty tasty. Forgot to strain out the cones at pitching. Hope they don't clog the tap.


----------



## RetsamHsam (17/2/10)

redbeard said:


> sorry Damian, I forgot about the OG suggestion and made it a mid strength 4%. Feel free to add 0.5 kg liquified sugar to bring it to 5.5% tonight. In fact I'll buy you a 1kg with my staff card discount </wink>
> 
> The FG should be 1.010 with us05/us56.
> 
> cheers



No worries, I added .5kg of sugar and 40g of dry hops :super:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/2/10)

Okay, a revue. I got the Crozdog Pale Ale ? I say that because that's what's on the cube. Pale. Was a dark wort (yes, pale ales can be darkish) .. can't remember what Phil told me it was (too pissed at Barls). English or American Pale? Okay, gut call .. US 05. Also I late hopped with a small handful of Perle I wanted to get rid of. So, fermented out okay, three week taste test. Not a bad beer at all. Very very malty (any melanoidin in the mix ?) but a reasonably big bitterness there too as a balance of sorts. Diagnosis .. this beer needs to be stored away for a couple of months to see how the flavours develop. Am excited enough by what I drink (hads two bottles , to be sure, to be sure) to think this will a cracker of a beer over autumn / early winter. Thanks Phil.


----------



## RetsamHsam (26/2/10)

Kegged the AAA two days ago.. Looking forward to afew over the weekend.


----------



## RetsamHsam (2/3/10)

I have 6 longies waiting for the tasting day.. Is everyone going to the special swap or will we do this on a different day??


----------

